# Tundra Savers Trailer?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I remember seeing it on the site not that long ago (pics), and if the person who has "Tundra Savers" with geese all over it reads this....drop me a PM.

I was hunting by you 2 weekends ago and was curious how you guys did....spread looked nice BTW.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

shooteminthelips Chris


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks - he found me too.


----------

